

Why Big Brands Struggle With Social Media - edgefield
http://mashable.com/2009/02/20/big-brands-social-media/

======
jaspertheghost
Advertising comes from T.V. and print, where there's inherent scarcity.
Advertising on social media needs to adapt to that and try to understand the
keys to unlocking engagement with brands.

------
CalmQuiet
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=489797>

